# Neve no Alentejo



## João (30 Dez 2005 às 17:06)

Apesar de ter 26 anos recordo me de a neve ter visitado algumas vezes a minha cidade! Montemor-o-Novo fica em pleno alentejo a 30 Kms de Évora e  a 100 kms de Lisboa. A cidade atinge uma altitude de cerca de 300 m acima do nivel do mar tendo vários montes ao seu redor com cerca de 400 m.
Bem perto temos a serra do monfurado que atinge no seu ponto mais alto os 421 m. de altitude.
A ultima vez que nevou foi em 4 de Fevereiro de 1994.  
A partir dai nada...  
Segundo pessoas com mais idade, antigamente era muito frequente nevar em montemor e no alentejo. MAs agora nada!!  
Espero que este Inverno nos traga novamente a beleza unica da neve.  
Tenho fotos da ultima vez que nevou mas ñ sei como postar...  
As geadas cá tambem são muito fortes mas a partir das nove da manhã, devido ao forte sol alentejano que mesmo de inverno ainda dá p aqueçer qualque coisita, derrete por completo.
O alentejo é mto quente e muito frio! É uma terra de contrastes que muito me encanta e que muito me orgulha de viver nela!


----------



## Dan (30 Dez 2005 às 17:25)

João disse:
			
		

> Apesar de ter 26 anos recordo me de a neve ter visitado algumas vezes a minha cidade! Montemor-o-Novo fica em pleno alentejo a 30 Kms de Évora e  a 100 kms de Lisboa. A cidade atinge uma altitude de cerca de 300 m acima do nivel do mar tendo vários montes ao seu redor com cerca de 400 m.
> Bem perto temos a serra do monfurado que atinge no seu ponto mais alto os 421 m. de altitude.
> A ultima vez que nevou foi em 4 de Fevereiro de 1994.
> A partir dai nada...
> ...



Eu vivi um ano em Serpa e também conheci esses contrastes. No Inverno umas boas geadas e no Verão vários dias com mais de 40ºC.
Em Serpa, pelo que me contaram, também nevou nesse dia de Fevereiro de 1994.
Quanto às fotos, se já estão digitalizadas podes utilizar este site http://www.imageshack.us/


----------



## Fil (1 Jan 2006 às 05:44)

O Alentejo é mesmo das zonas Portuguesas onde as geadas mais se manifestam:

"Os estudos climatológicos referentes à geada dão, normalmente, uma grande importância às datas da primeira e da última ocorrência. A distribuição deste elemento do clima tem uma forte ligação com a distribuição das temperaturas mínimas junto ao solo e com o tipo de cobertura do mesmo. Assim, é de esperar que as regiões com uma mais prolongada época de geadas sejam as terras montanhosas do nordeste transmontano e o interior do Alentejo (primeiras geadas em Novembro ou antes e últimas geadas em Abril ou depois - últimas geadas em Maio no caso do nordeste transmontano). Por outro lado, as  regiões expostas  a influências marítimas e os vales dos rios têm um menor período do ano com geadas (primeiras geadas normalmente em Dezembro ou depois e últimas geadas normalmente antes de Março). A região de Sagres, devido ao seu baixo índice de continentalidade, apenas tem geadas entre a última quinzena de Janeiro e a primeira quinzena de Fevereiro. No que respeita ao número anual de dias com geada este é maior nas terras de pequena cobertura vegetal de Trás-os-Montes e Alto Douro (mais de 60 dias com geada); o interior do Alentejo tem outro máximo relativo com mais de 30 dias com geada durante o ano. As regiões de forte influência marítima e os vales dos rios têm, normalmente, menos de 10 dias com geada ao longo do ano."

A neve é que é mais complicado, não é só por aí que é cada vez menos frequente. Em Viseu também já a alguns anos que não nevava e estão a mais de 600m e mais a norte.

Mete as fotos, estou desejoso por as ver!


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2006 às 13:36)

Como o João tem dificuldades em postar fotos, ele mandou-mas por email para que eu as postasse. Aqui estão elas:


----------



## Zoelae (4 Jan 2006 às 14:09)

A fotos estão mto fixes, não sabia que já havia tanto tempo que não nevava nessa zona.

Por falar em neve, queria perguntar ao pessoal de Bragança se tem algumas fotos do NEVÃO de Janeiro de 1997, foi o maior de que me lembro ter ocorrido em Trás-os-Montes.

Nunca mais me esquece. Espetacular


----------



## João (4 Jan 2006 às 15:25)

As fotos foram tiradas ao meio dia do dia 4 de Fevreiro de 1994.
De manhã tinha nevado pr volta das 8 até as 9 horas! Depois chuviscou perto do meio dia mas pouco a pouco a neve foi aparecendo misturada até voltar a nevar em pleno como as fotos o documentam! Foi lindo!!  
A neve apenas acumulou um pouco na zona mais alta da cidade, no alto da nossa senhora da visitação! Fui lá mas ñ tirei fotos! 
Espero q esta situação se repita o mais depressa pssivel!!!!   
Obrigadão FIL!!!


----------



## Dan (4 Jan 2006 às 17:48)

Bonita nevada   
Já é altura de voltar a ocorrer uma de uma situação semelhante, com neve em grande parte do país.


----------



## Minho (4 Jan 2006 às 22:20)

João disse:
			
		

> As fotos foram tiradas ao meio dia do dia 4 de Fevreiro de 1994.
> De manhã tinha nevado pr volta das 8 até as 9 horas! Depois chuviscou perto do meio dia mas pouco a pouco a neve foi aparecendo misturada até voltar a nevar em pleno como as fotos o documentam! Foi lindo!!
> A neve apenas acumulou um pouco na zona mais alta da cidade, no alto da nossa senhora da visitação! Fui lá mas ñ tirei fotos!
> Espero q esta situação se repita o mais depressa pssivel!!!!
> Obrigadão FIL!!!



Bonitas fotos. Obrigado João.

Lembro-me perfeitamente também dessa sexta-feira. Foi também a última vez que nevou em Melgaço (na vila porque na serra neva todos os anos) e nem chegou a coalhar. No entanto, e ao contrário de Bragança, foi nessa altura que mais quantidade vi de neve. A partir dos 500msnm tivemos que dar a volta para trás pois já havia à vontade 20 cm de neve. Não imagino a quantidade de neve que haveria no planalto de Castro Laboreiro (1100/1200msnm). Em relação à vaga de frio de 97 ficou-me mais na memória a intensidade do frio associada a tempo nublado.


----------



## Fil (4 Jan 2006 às 22:35)

Pena essa chuva que caiu a meio senão a neve se calhar até tinha pegado.

Quanto a 97, está bem presente na minha memória, tal como as 2 semanas que fiquei sem aulas   mas de fotos não tenho nada


----------



## Antonio (4 Jan 2006 às 23:04)

Que fotos curiosas. Como dizem os brasileiros, Valeu!!!


----------

